# need help with nursing license



## msands (May 26, 2019)

Hi all 

I recently moved to Portugal from the states with my boyfriend who is an EU citizen. Now that I am settled, I would like to apply for my nursing license and I'm wondering how to do so. I have googled a bunch, but can't seem to find the exact steps. If anyone has done this process before I would love to chat more!

Additional information: I have a BS in Nursing and minor in Biology. I have 4+ years experience at a Level 1 trauma hospital. I have already established a fiscal number and residency in Portugal. I am in the process of learning Portuguese. I already have a criminal record check as I needed it for my visa. 

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help!

- Michelle


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

As in every foreign country for a job proper language knowledge is a must. So best is first attend a class and immerse in Portuguese. To get a job than shouldn 't be hard..as long as the salary idea is at the lower level. At least in Germany is it so...

For more info look here: enfermagem portugal Ofertas de Emprego enfermagem portugal

Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------

